# Starwood to spin off vacation ownership



## krj9999 (Feb 10, 2015)

From the release:

As part of the planned spin-off, the new company will:

Benefit from additional anticipated inventory at Westin Los Cabos, Westin Cancun, Westin Puerto Vallarta, Sheraton Kauai, and Sheraton Steamboat – owned properties Starwood expects to transfer to the new entity for future timeshare development. 

Full details at:
https://starwood.q4web.com/files/do...Vacation-Ownership-Business-2-10-14-Final.pdf


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 10, 2015)

That's the four new resorts that someone had mentioned to them in an owner update post on here recently.


----------



## okwiater (Feb 10, 2015)

This is VERY interesting news.

*"Continue to expand its existing developments within its current portfolio of best-in-class destinations, which includes owned land providing future growth capacity."*

Could be a reference to Westin St. John's remaining hotel units, as well as WKORV-NN.

*"Benefit from additional anticipated inventory at Westin Los Cabos, Westin Cancun, Westin Puerto Vallarta, Sheraton Kauai, and Sheraton Steamboat – owned properties Starwood expects to transfer to the new entity for future timeshare development."
*
Looks like official confirmation that new resorts will be joining the network. I guess the salesman wasn't lying?


----------



## gblotter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds like Starwood is just copying Marriott.

Marriott did the exact same thing several years ago in spinning off the Marriott Vacation Club into its own independent company using the same 'asset light' business strategy.


----------



## clsmit (Feb 10, 2015)

They promise a long term relationship with Westin and Sheraton for the flags (ie, branding).

Wonder what will happen to Harborside? My bet is that the HOA will decide to convert it to Marriott's timeshare company (VAC) since Marriott is the hotel for the rest of Atlantis. Maybe not in the first year, but probably after Marriott has a better handle on how Atlantis is going and after SVO gets its own act together. Totally speculation on my part.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder how this will change SPG benefits (Gold and Plat) that are in the benefits of SVN?


----------



## Julian926 (Feb 10, 2015)

clsmit said:


> They promise a long term relationship with Westin and Sheraton for the flags (ie, branding).
> 
> Wonder what will happen to Harborside? My bet is that the HOA will decide to convert it to Marriott's timeshare company (VAC) since Marriott is the hotel for the rest of Atlantis. Maybe not in the first year, but probably after Marriott has a better handle on how Atlantis is going and after SVO gets its own act together. Totally speculation on my part.



That would suck. This would lower the value of SVN.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Excellent! This seems to indicate SVN will finally add additional locations, which we all have wanted for years. Hopefully they will also look outside of the four locations mentioned in this release, as well.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 10, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Looks like official confirmation that new resorts will be joining the network. I guess the salesman wasn't lying?




Perhaps not, though still the best advice is to never believe anything sales says without it being in writing. After all, would you really make a purchase decision based on what they say? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Perhaps not, though still the best advice is to never believe anything sales says without it being in writing. After all, would you really make a purchase decision based on what they say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



HOT is a publicly traded company.  It's about revenue and profits, and NOT "owner benefits" and creating higher value.  I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a major SVN devaluation somehow.  That's why I believe to own where I want to go, and do go!


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 10, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> HOT is a publicly traded company.  It's about revenue and profits, and NOT "owner benefits" and creating higher value.  I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a major SVN devaluation somehow.  That's why I believe to own where I want to go, and do go!




I agree 100% that there's going to be some change in the club and we just don't know the details yet. But, I highly doubt they will change the ability to reserve other resorts in any significant manner as that would only impact their sales of new locations to existing owners...who are their best repeat customer.

As a separate company I think they will be forced to expand the sales opportunities more than they have done over the last decade. I'd really enjoy visiting other locations outside of Mexico, Hawaii and Colorado.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tante (Feb 10, 2015)

Bummer if you don't own SVN. It is always nice to use starpoints to getting into the villas at STJ.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 10, 2015)

clsmit said:


> Wonder what will happen to Harborside? My bet is that the HOA will decide to convert it to Marriott's timeshare company (VAC) since Marriott is the hotel for the rest of Atlantis. Maybe not in the first year, but probably after Marriott has a better handle on how Atlantis is going and after SVO gets its own act together. Totally speculation on my part.



This would be difficult.  As with all the SVO properties, Starwood largely controls the HOA Board.  I don't think Harborside is going anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 10, 2015)

gblotter said:


> Sounds like Starwood is just copying Marriott.



Not surprising given the MVC spinoff seems to have been successful from Wall Street's perspective.  



gblotter said:


> Marriott did the exact same thing several years ago in spinning off the Marriott Vacation Club into its own independent company using the same 'asset light' business strategy.



I'd argue that neither of these is/has been a true asset light strategy.  They are all currently developing owned properties.  Marriott has yet to add any inventory from properties it doesn't own and develop prior to managing.  Same sounds true for the SVO spinoff, as the release references "owned land" and "owned properties" to be transferred.  

The only one who seems to be successfully pursuing a true asset light strategy has been Hilton, with several added/announced properties owned and developed by third parties and just to be managed by HGVC.

The only ones going asset light are the legacy hotel companies. (Perhaps that's what you meant in your post...in which case I am realizing you are right on identifying the impetus for the spin-off).  I just find it curious HGVC seems to have been able to pursue asset light alongside the rest of the Hilton family while MVC and SVO have seemed to keep the old model.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad to see new resorts will come on line, but since half that list already has a destination available, (Kauai, Steamboat, Cancun) I am a little disappointed. Cabo and PV should be nice, but how long will it take to get these new resorts in the system?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 10, 2015)

Not exactly surprising news.  

Glad to see new resorts being added.  I'll be interested to see if they sell them as deeds (Can Mexican resorts be deeded? It may have to be RTU) or the points program like they had at WSJ-CV.

An expansion of Sheraton Steamboat would be nice.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Not exactly surprising news.
> 
> Glad to see new resorts being added.  I'll be interested to see if they sell them as deeds (Can Mexican resorts be deeded? It may have to be RTU) or the points program like they had at WSJ-CV.
> 
> An expansion of Sheraton Steamboat would be nice.



Total speculation, but I would expect all future properties to be in the points program.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Total speculation, but I would expect all future properties to be in the points program.



I agree with your assessment and they are following Marriott to the letter.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Total speculation, but I would expect all future properties to be in the points program.



The writing is clearly on the wall.  Flex points program announced, then shortly after a spinoff with development of existing hotels announced.  I agree, I see it going completely that points only direction.  It's going to make our fixed week deeds more valuable as we won't have to fight the supply and demand game for reservations.  We will already have a leg up.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is interesting news. I do hope, like others, that they expand to some new locations in addition to those mentioned. It will be interesting to see how this develops.

Mike


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 10, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I'll be interested to see if they sell them as deeds (Can Mexican resorts be deeded? It may have to be RTU) or the points program like they had at WSJ-CV.



Assuming the way WLR was set up is how they would have to do the other Mexican properties, it's not deeded.  A Mexican company holds the deeds, a US company owns all of the shares of the Mexican company, and you hold equity membership certificates in the US company with RTU (mapped to seasonal unit weeks).

Something (probably the certificates) expires after 50? years and can/will be automatically renewed for another 50? years.

Restructuring the way the certificates map to RTU could easily allow for a points vs. unit weeks based system.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 10, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> The writing is clearly on the wall.  Flex points program announced, then shortly after a spinoff with development of existing hotels announced.  I agree, I see it going completely that points only direction.  *It's going to make our fixed week deeds more valuable as we won't have to fight the supply and demand game for reservations.*  We will already have a leg up.



Maybe.  The question will be whether and how "our" inventory as weeks owners is made available to us and not to points owners.

The initial question will be whether points owners may reserve at the twelve month mark or at the eight month mark.  If the former (which I suspect), will there be two inventory pools (a la Marriott)?  If so, will Starwood nevertheless "poach" the most desired inventory through exchanges of "comparable weeks" (which may or not be comparable) by controlling inventory fed into Interval.

I am more than a bit suspicious given how Marriott has changed things since starting its Destinations Club.  Desirable weeks are far less available for early exchanges compared to before.  Many of us believe they are held back for points owners.  

But I must remain cautiously optimistic, at least at the outset, as I own four StarOption weeks. I will hedge my bets by purchasing shares of the spin-off company.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 10, 2015)

"The only one who seems to be successfully pursuing a true asset light strategy has been Hilton, with several added/announced properties owned and developed by third parties and just to be managed by HGVC."

I believe it was WYN (actually WVO for WVR & Worldmark) that started it a few years ago HGVC followed the example.

Ian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 10, 2015)

There should be a special post stamp for speculation.

They still have to deal with the SVO CCRs for the HOAs (as per contract between Owner and SVO) - regardless of how they deal with agreement between SVO and SVN which can be modified w/o HOA approval.  They can even dissolve SVN - this is why there is another 'Vacation Club' (currently defunct) mentioned in our CCRs.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 10, 2015)

*Letter from Starwood*

Here's the letter from Starwood
Dear Owner, 

 As a valued Owner, we wanted to personally reach out to you and share some exciting news. Earlier today, Starwood Vacation Ownership’s parent company, Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (Starwood) announced its plan to spin off its vacation ownership business into a separate publicly traded company. Creating two separate companies will allow SVO opportunities to grow, while continuing to provide outstanding vacation experiences, and Starwood to continue to participate through its franchise and managed hotel business model. To view today’s press release click here. For a list of questions and answers, click here, or visit starwoodvacationnetwork.com/news. 

 All of the benefits and features of ownership you have come to expect will continue through this transition. We will continue to provide you with the same valuable benefits, award winning Westin and Sheraton branded experiences and access to the industry-leading Starwood Preferred Guest® program that you’ve come to know and expect from us. As a new standalone company, we will be even more focused on developing resorts in new destinations and creating program enhancements to make your vacations even more memorable. 

 As an owner, you will continue enjoying your timeshare resorts as you always have. Current reservation guidelines and fees, exchange rules, reservation rights, and exchange privileges through Starwood Vacation Network, Interval International, and other current exchange options will all remain the same. In addition, you will continue to enjoy privileged access in the SPG Program. As part of the transaction, SVO will benefit from additional anticipated inventory at Westin Los Cabos, Westin Cancun, Westin Puerto Vallarta, Sheraton Kauai, and Sheraton Steamboat – owned properties Starwood expects to transfer to the new entity for future timeshare development. You can continue to access these hotel properties through the SPG program. 

 Thank you for your continued dedication and loyalty. This is just the start to a very exciting journey and we couldn’t be happier to embark on it together! 

 Best Regards, 
Steve Williams
 Stephen G. Williams 
 Chief Operating Officer 
 Starwood Vacation Ownership


----------



## fluke (Feb 10, 2015)

This will be interesting to see how this all turns out.  Particularly how they will  develop the reported points system/trust and the remaining properties.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 10, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> I agree with your assessment and they are following Marriott to the letter.



I will have to go read up on Marriott's system 
Believe SueJ had posted a summary in the other thread re the proposed new trust program.  My initial take last year looking at the Mariott sub-form was how convoluted it sounded 

Interesting that the Sheraton Kauai could be in points/trust, but Princeville would stay deeded?



DavidnRobin said:


> They still have to deal with the SVO CCRs for the HOAs (as per contract between Owner and SVO) - regardless of how they deal with agreement between SVO and SVN which can be modified w/o HOA approval.  They can even dissolve SVN - this is why there is another 'Vacation Club' (currently defunct) mentioned in our CCRs.



Sorry, what does "CCR" stand for?
I will really need to go back and look at my voluntary SVN contract for that language on 5 year opt out of SVN.

BTW does anyone have Starwood info history about the new head of the SVO spinoff? In the press release it said he was part of the pre-SVO Vistana group.  Just curious if anyone has insight into his past business philosophy, notable or infamous management decisions etc.

Thanks All, this has been a very interesting discussion thread, I'm sure more to come later


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 10, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Interesting that the Sheraton Kauai could be in points/trust, but Princeville would stay deeded?



Other than Mexico, if you have been owning deeded weeks, you will continue to own the deeded weeks, or if bought through resale.  Sheraton Kauai will always be booked using points/trust because we are speculating that they won't sell "new resorts" as weeks anymore.  You will still have access to Princeville via points/trust.  But Princeville will exist in both.  This is model that Marriott has.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 10, 2015)

*Westin Cancun*

I know the Westin Cancun was mentioned in the press release.  I assume they are referring to the Westin Resort & Spa at the beginning of the hotel zone and NOT WLR.  I also assume based on this, they would turn that hotel into a timeshare??  Do we really need ANOTHER Starwood timeshare in Cancun?  The location of that resort isn't all that great, it's sort of out there.  I think the Westin Lagunamar is enough and they are about sold out of inventory there, so they can't be referring to availability there.  We've stayed at the Westin Resort & Spa, and it's not a bad place, but it doesn't need to be a timeshare.  

I am pleased to hear about the Westin Los Cabos.


----------



## clotheshorse (Feb 10, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Here's the letter from Starwood
> Dear Owner,
> 
> As a valued Owner, we wanted to personally reach out to you and share some exciting news. Earlier today, Starwood Vacation Ownership’s parent company, Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (Starwood) announced its plan to spin off its vacation ownership business into a separate publicly traded company. Creating two separate companies will allow SVO opportunities to grow, while continuing to provide outstanding vacation experiences, and Starwood to continue to participate through its franchise and managed hotel business model. To view today’s press release click here. For a list of questions and answers, click here, or visit starwoodvacationnetwork.com/news.
> ...



When did you get this?  I own two Westin properties and haven't seen it, maybe it is in my spam.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 10, 2015)

clotheshorse said:


> When did you get this?  I own two Westin properties and haven't seen it, maybe it is in my spam.



I received it this afternoon.   You might be right and it probably is in your spam.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 10, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> I received it this afternoon.   You might be right and it probably is in your spam.



I got 4 of them over the last hour...


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 10, 2015)

*Starwood Letter*

Does anyone own Marriott and cares to share how the program has affected their ownership? I know it might be apples & oranges but I am just curious.  If this is off topic, please delete post.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 10, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I know the Westin Cancun was mentioned in the press release.  I assume they are referring to the Westin Resort & Spa at the beginning of the hotel zone and NOT WLR.  I also assume based on this, they would turn that hotel into a timeshare??  Do we really need ANOTHER Starwood timeshare in Cancun?  The location of that resort isn't all that great, it's sort of out there.  I think the Westin Lagunamar is enough and they are about sold out of inventory there, so they can't be referring to availability there.  We've stayed at the Westin Resort & Spa, and it's not a bad place, but it doesn't need to be a timeshare.
> 
> I am pleased to hear about the Westin Los Cabos.




The 5 hotels initially to be converted are in sub-tropical areas (4) or ski area (1), where people & families would want to have more space to spread out and spend more than a few days. Likely Starwood's conversion criteria also looks for hotels which are less profitable.  While a NYC timeshare would be appealing to a good many owners, they would have no reason to convert a NYC hotel into a timeshare, as I can imagine they can charge higher nightly rates and get them.

Would have been appealing to me if they were going to include Aruba, or Cape Cod, Yellowstone/Jackson Hole Wyoming, ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 10, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Does anyone own Marriott and cares to share how the program has affected their ownership? I know it might be apples & oranges but I am just curious.  If this is off topic, please delete post.



The spin-off of Marriott timeshares from Marriott, Int'l to Marriott Vacations Worldwide hasn't really had a direct effect on owners/members as far as routine operations.  It's not all that important except to the Marriott owners/members who also own stock and in that respect, MVW (symbol VAC) is doing much better than expected.  Their strategy was announced as Starwood's has been, as being "asset light" and that's certainly been the case - we haven't seen any new developments or announcements of new developments, and the build-out of resorts which hadn't been fully completed before the spin-off has been slow.  But the economic downturn and recovery have probably been more relevant factors than the spin-off.

MVW's switch to a Points product from a Weeks product has been much more of a difference-maker than the spin-off, and I'd expect the same with Starwood.  We Marriott owners/members could probably write books for you on that but it's probably better for us to wait for Starwood to come out with more details and then, we can correlate what we know with what Starwood has to say.

There are other Marriott TUGgers who have the minds and the expertise to dissect the spin-off much better and more professionally than me - if you want their perspectives just give a holler on the Marriott forum and link this thread.  

Good luck to you all - it's not easy working through all these changes.


----------



## lizap (Feb 10, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of speculation that Starwood is moving to a Marriott-like system.  The key word is speculation...


----------



## PamMo (Feb 10, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Does anyone own Marriott and cares to share how the program has affected their ownership? I know it might be apples & oranges but I am just curious.  If this is off topic, please delete post.



I own a few Marriott weeks and it didn't change how we use our weeks at all. Everything works the same as before the spin off. I bought where our family wants to vacation, though, so I rarely trade our weeks.

I'm curious what Cabo resort will be part of SVN? The Grand Regina section is the prime property at the resort in Cabo, with upscale finishes, fittings, and furnishings. We've stayed there and it's very nice. Our kids really liked the plunge pool on the balcony. The Club Regina section is a Raintree property, and it is nice, but definitely a step below Grand Regina. The hotel is...well, a hotel. All of the resort took a huge hit when Hurricane Odile devastated Los Cabos last fall. The hotel isn't scheduled to reopen until September 30, 2015. I would love to see Grand Regina available with StarOptions. The only downside is that it is in the corridor - a long way from Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo. You definitely need to rent a car if you stay there.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 10, 2015)

The Westin Los Cabos was in shambles when we drove by in December and from what heard, it was going to re-open June 1, but that has been pushed back to September 30, 2015. 

As for location, not my cup of tea being on the corridor, but I would still stay there because it's the Westin brand. 

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westi...uncements.html?propertyID=1087&language=en_US


----------



## nokaoi9 (Feb 10, 2015)

Any thoughts on how this will impact mandatory resorts with StarOptions?  Will there be points and StarOptions?

Marriott offered those who bought direct and resale to purchase into the "new system" to ensure you would have access to all future resorts that would be in the trust.  Those who bought direct from Marriott paid $595-$695, compared to the $1595-$1995 (I believe this was the amount) for resale owners.  The two prices are for single and multiple weeks.  I would imagine that Starwood would offer a similar buy in option.

I think the biggest gripe for Marriott owners is that Marriott skims owners on weeks they own.  For instance, I own at Ko Olina and am offered 4025 points per year for my 2BR unit, yet the cheapest week I can get (if I elected points rather than using my week) is 4050, and as high as 5550.

With Marriott, if you enroll in the club, your Interval International membership is mandatory and is $175 per year.  One advantage if you plan to trade is you no longer pay an exchange fee when you trade for a Marriott week.  The downside (in my opinion) to this is that it has drastically reduced the number of good trades one was able to get.

Interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 10, 2015)

"As part of the transaction, SVO will benefit from additional anticipated inventory at Westin Los Cabos, Westin Cancun, Westin Puerto Vallarta, Sheraton Kauai, and Sheraton Steamboat – owned properties Starwood expects to transfer to the new entity for future timeshare development. You can continue to access these hotel properties through the SPG program."

Very telling.  They are focusing on converting existing SPG  hotels. This can only be positive for those interested in exchanging into other locations than the current (at a premium of course).
SVO needs to seriously expand to survive, and also change their model away from straight-up deeds where MFs are the same between seasons.  This will help prevent results for those low-season low-demand resorts.

IMO and speculation.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 10, 2015)

It is not clear to me whether the new system is points (new) based or StarOptions based.  It appears to me that the "trust" with the 5 Sheraton properties is still based on StarOptions.  Since selling trust is a recent development, it seems to indicate that StarOptions is well and alive in the new system.   If so, folks with mandatory SVN resorts or StarOptions through developer purchased/retro should be able to trade into these "new" properties.


----------



## vistana101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, after all these years, the timeshare conversion of the Sheraton in Kauai might actually be coming to fruition-crazy!!

Also, anyone have an idea where all these articles/press releases get the number of 22 resorts from? I thought we were at 19.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 11, 2015)

vistana101 said:


> Also, anyone have an idea where all these articles/press releases get the number of 22 resorts from? I thought we were at 19.



Hmm, just counted on the web site, and, yup, only 19...

Maybe you have to be Double Five Star Premium Ultra Platinum Elite to see the other 3?

Ahhh, (insert light bulb here), perhaps these are the three upcoming properties (not Venus, Mars, and Pluto as I speculated) that were mentioned in another post/thread.


----------



## islandguy (Feb 11, 2015)

Notice they didn't mention Maui in the press release expanding the timeshare locations.  Something to think about as the vacant land next to Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort and Villas is discussed by sales and this board as a potential addition of timeshare in Maui.


----------



## xbanker (Feb 11, 2015)

*Why not Big Island or Oahu?*

With already having a presence in Kauai, I wish they would have increased coverage by adding either/both the Sheraton Kona Resort or the Sheraton Princess or Waikiki properties.


----------



## pathways25 (Feb 11, 2015)

xbanker said:


> With already having a presence in Kauai, I wish they would have increased coverage by adding either/both the Sheraton Kona Resort or the Sheraton Princess or Waikiki properties.



I think the key issue is that Starwood doesn't own those hotels.

Starwood wants to go asset light and this is the perfect opportunity for them to unload the properties they're handing to the SVO spinoff.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 11, 2015)

nokaoi9 said:


> Any thoughts on how this will impact mandatory resorts with StarOptions?  Will there be points and StarOptions?
> 
> Marriott offered those who bought direct and resale to purchase into the "new system" to ensure you would have access to all future resorts that would be in the trust.  Those who bought direct from Marriott paid $595-$695, compared to the $1595-$1995 (I believe this was the amount) for resale owners.  The two prices are for single and multiple weeks.  I would imagine that Starwood would offer a similar buy in option.
> 
> ...


The difference is that Marriott's program was new and didn't replace a similar internal exchange program when it came out.  Since Starwood already has a club program, I doubt it would change significantly at the outset.  They already have hiked the club dues quite a bit, and none of that goes to a II club membership provided to members so I suspect much more of it goes straight to the bottom line (versus Marriott).

Again, all conjecture.

-ryan


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> The spin-off of Marriott timeshares from Marriott, Int'l to Marriott Vacations Worldwide hasn't really had a direct effect on owners/members as far as routine operations. ...



(Talking to myself again.   )

I've been thinking about all the conjecture, and some hysteria, that we Marriott TUGgers sifted through when our spin-off was announced.  There was quite a bit of doom-and-gloom with many long-time Marriott owners predicting everything from our Weeks losing their trading power in II, to our timeshare resorts re-branding or closing due to a massive number of owners walking away from a worthless product, to both MI and MVW being subjected to lawsuits that they were sure to lose.  None of those drastic ends have been met.  Since it's been officially announced that Starwood is spinning off their timeshare segments, maybe you'll appreciate a rundown of what I meant by us not seeing a change in routine operations.

- The new company has "Marriott" in its name with former Marriott, Int'l executives and family members serving on the MVW executive board and in other executive positions.  MI did not "leave us high and dry" as there's a long-term contractual agreement in place that protects the brand image for both companies.  The Licensing Fee that MVW pays to MI has not had a measurable effect on our MF's.

- Our affiliation with MI's customer loyalty program, Marriott Rewards, is continuing with virtually no change.  Our timeshare stays still get credit for Elite Nights on which status tiers are based, we get Points for spending and incentives which we're able to use throughout the entire Marriott portfolio, we get some continuing discounts for cash stays at the MI hotels/resorts, and the "Marriott Vacation Club" brand is still prominently featured in the MI portfolio.

- Our ownership/membership accounts were not re-branded or changed in any way.  MVW sub-contracted some IT services related to operations from MI but in this the fifth year of MVW's operation, they've announced that IT services are now all in-house.

I'm sure there's more but that's a good start.  Like I said, Marriott's switch to a Points system resulted in far more speculation, distrust and changes to our ownerships than the spin-off did.  Looking back, the spin-off has been barely a blip.  It's the shareholders who have seen tangible results which have been positive from the start.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 11, 2015)

To add some levity here, did anyone see this sentence in their news release:

*Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company*

I don't know.  I'm a tad disappointed that they aren't striving to become the Premier Deluxe High-Falutin' Upper-End Upper Upscale Timeshare Company!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> To add some levity here, did anyone see this sentence in their news release:
> 
> *Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company*
> 
> I don't know.  I'm a tad disappointed that they aren't striving to become the Premier Deluxe High-Falutin' Upper-End Upper Upscale Timeshare Company!



I did, and thought the same thing - what Marketing-speak.

But in Corp-speak, regardless of where/how SVO/SVN adds to their profit - this is a positive change.  SVO/SVN needs to grow (IMO) and as we have discussed - change their model as not to screw low-season/poor-resorts Owners causing them to default and put the burden on the HOA.

…IMO

SueDonJ - thanks for your insight


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 11, 2015)

*Starwood*

Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company

Inspirato model???  Too much speculation on my part...:ignore:

https://www.inspirato.com/#Home


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 11, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company
> 
> Inspirato model???  Too much speculation on my part...:ignore:
> 
> https://www.inspirato.com/#Home



I have never heard of them.  Looking at their website (on surface), maybe I should dump my timeshare and just travel with Inspirato.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 11, 2015)

xbanker said:


> With already having a presence in Kauai, I wish they would have increased coverage by adding either/both the Sheraton Kona Resort or the Sheraton Princess or Waikiki properties.



As pathways mentioned, Starwood doesn't own those hotels so it'd be a bit hard for it to give them to a different corporate entity. The hotels Starwood does own are listed here: https://starwood.q4web.com/files/do...Starwood-Owned-Leased-Property-List-Final.pdf

It looks to me like they are putting all the reasonable candidates for conversion into SVO, except for the Westin Maui hotel, which they own. Possibly because they already have WKORVNN if they want extra Maui inventory, and Maui county's hostility to new timeshares. 

Most of their other hotels are either in places where SVO has no presence (ie Europe/South America) or there would be no timeshare demand (Toronto Airport/Atlanta) or a conversion would be hopelessly uneconomic (W Times Square, St Regis San Francisco).


----------



## Joshadelic (Feb 11, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company
> 
> Inspirato model???  Too much speculation on my part...:ignore:
> 
> https://www.inspirato.com/#Home



Now *THAT* is Upper Upper Upper Upscale! I like it, but it sounds extremely expensive.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 11, 2015)

*SIGH*

I see this as good/bad.....but honestly won't know until the details get released. 

I doubt they would sell-off Harborside......That is one of the jewels of their timeshare system.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

Also - Marriott is not the primary management company at the Atlantis Hotel - they do have some inventory there, but not the controlling interest.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 11, 2015)

I certainly welcome the idea of more locations.  Personally, I hope that they continue to explore hotel/timeshare combinations, such as WSJ.  Assuming that they don't convert the remaining hotel rooms into timeshares, I think WSJ is a great example of how a timeshare and hotel can live harmoniously together, allowing them to offer the best of both worlds.   

I've rented a lot of private homes and condos in the past, many of which were as nice or even more upper upscale than Westin properties. And while I really enjoy private rentals, there is something uniquely special about staying at an upscale hotel-branded timeshare. On the one hand, I get all the conveniences of a private home -- dedicated bedrooms, a separate living area, kitchen, washer/dryer, lanai...but with the amenities of a hotel.  Even the swankiest home doesn't offer poolside waiters. And, of course, because the MFs are so high, the places are usually well looked after, so no stressing about the quality of the places like I get when I rent private homes.  As the vacation planner for my family and many of my friends, I appreciate that.

So I hope that Starwood is exploring options to do what they're doing at WSJ, and looking at their hotel collection and seeing if it would make sense to  convert a wing or just a few floors into timeshares.  That would open up the world for exchanges, which would really help boost the advantages of SVN, and help spread out the pain.  Hotels are in a unique position of jacking up rates during event weeks and/or discounting rooms to draw people in during low season, things that HOA-run timeshares can't do. 

So I'm cautiously optimistic about the change.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 11, 2015)

We have really enjoyed our limited time at Westin owners and appreciate the quality of the resorts. Like others, we like the idea of offering more locations as that is one disadvantage that Starwood has compared to Marriott. It will be interesting to see what they do and the enhancements to ownership that this will provide. Hopefully, with little to no downside.

Mike


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2015)

The downside will be the profit-side of the spin-off as it impacts Owners' bottom-line, but that already exists.
My resorts (WKORV, WSJ-VGV and WKV) are all SVN Mandatory and have solid CCRs, and demand - well... WKV Plat at least.  I have SOs with my EOY WPORV since I bought from SVO.  My WSJ-VGV is riskier as it pertains to the HOA due to a few factors, but at least they are fixed weeks.  These resorts are also places I prefer to go, so SVN could go away for all I care (not saying that would happen...). I think added these new locations will be good (has to be), but there is direct and indirect profit that goes with exchanging (to SVO/SVN advantage) - there is a VIG associated with exchanging in the trust system (IMO) - if that is the correct term.

Regardless, this is the biggest announcement from SVO in a long time.  It will be interested in how it rolls out.  I always wanted Sheraton Poipu in SVO.  May even pickup an EOYe to go with my EOYo WPORV.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, with all the spinoff and trust program news, it makes me want to (voluntarily ) go to an update/sales mtg, at our next timeshare stay in June. This is just to learn more. 

It'll be our first time at Princeville 

We're at low risk for buying anything cause DH is very good at saying no . . .


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

Dave - WPORV is a voluntary resort.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - WPORV is a voluntary resort.


Sorry - you are correct. I corrected - wrote quickly.  I have SOs associated with WPORV as I bought from SVO - so I was grouping them.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry - you are correct.  I have SOs associated with WPORV as I bought from SVO - so I was grouping them.



I think WPORV would benefit from being in a points program with any new Hawaii properties that are voluntary.


----------



## GregT (Feb 11, 2015)

TrojanRickus said:


> Will Create Premier Upper Upscale Timeshare Company
> 
> Inspirato model???  Too much speculation on my part...:ignore:
> 
> https://www.inspirato.com/#Home



Marriott owners recently received an owner survey asking them if they would like upscale larger homes in prime areas -- and what we pay in points for them.

I think it is a logical extension for Marriott to do so, because selling Trust points is the new initiative for Marriott.

I'm not sure it is as logical for Starwood, but if they truly do go to a points based sales program, then it would make sense.  Especially, if you couldn't book with StarOptions, but need the new TrustOptions to book them, or whatever they will be called.  

A move to a points program is less obvious for Starwood than for Marriott, as Marriott need the points overlay for their weeks-based system.  Starwood already had a points program that works well -- so we will see if this is as radical a change for Starwood was it was for Marriott.

Best,

Greg


----------



## lorenmd (Feb 12, 2015)

at the update i went to they said they were concentrating on finding their  hotels in the california area including san diego  that they can convert partially to timeshare.  seems like everything they told me at the update is rolling out.  the people i was dealing with have been with starwood for over 10 years and they were not comfortable talking about the point system because they were not sure how it was going to work but the hotel conversion they were excited about.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd be geeked about a SanDiego location. 

Hmm, with their announcement re the mysterious 22 timeshares instead of 19and the announcement that they want to be the premier upper upscale timeshare company...I wonder if they're going to take over Four Seasons properties? 

19 + Troon + Aviara + Jackson Hole = 22!!  And Aviara is in San Diego, no? 

You heard it here first, people!  

(Hey, if we can't speculate, this board would be booooring!)


----------



## tlpnet (Feb 12, 2015)

The Starwood 4Q results from the link posted by bizaro86 in the WKORVNN thread solves the mystery of the 19 vs. 22 resorts question.  The 3 resorts they counted and we didn't are 2 St. Regis and 1 Luxury Collection resorts.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 12, 2015)

tlpnet said:


> The Starwood 4Q results from the link posted by bizaro86 in the WKORVNN thread solves the mystery of the 19 vs. 22 resorts question.  The 3 resorts they counted and we didn't are 2 St. Regis and 1 Luxury Collection resorts.





LisaRex said:


> I'd be geeked about a SanDiego location.
> 
> Hmm, with their announcement re the mysterious 22 timeshares instead of 19and the announcement that they want to be the premier upper upscale timeshare company...I wonder if they're going to take over Four Seasons properties?
> 
> ...


I don't think this is anywhere near that complicated. 
If you look on svo villa collection you see 19 different locations but if you count the locations in the staroptions chart you get 22. 
SDO
WKV
WDW
WMH
Lakeside Terrace
SMV
WRMV
SSRV
PGA
SVR
SVV
VBC
WKORV
WKORVN
WPORV
SBP
SBP (Palmetto)
WLR
HRA
WSJ (Virgin Grand Villas)
WSJ (Bay Vista Villas)
WSJ (Coral Vista Villas)  
That is 22 not 19.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 12, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I don't think this is anywhere near that complicated.
> If you look on svo villa collection you see 19 different locations but if you count the locations in the staroptions chart you get 22.



1) Yes, but by this reasoning, each phase of SVV/SVR would count as a different "location."

2) Your theory isn't nearly as fun as mine.


----------



## Julian926 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think I like Lisa's theory.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 12, 2015)

tlpnet said:


> The Starwood 4Q results from the link posted by bizaro86 in the WKORVNN thread solves the mystery of the 19 vs. 22 resorts question.  The 3 resorts they counted and we didn't are 2 St. Regis and 1 Luxury Collection resorts.



https://starwood.q4web.com/files/do...014/Q4/2014-4Q-HOT-Earnings-Release-Final.pdf

Ah, yes, thank you.  

However, looking further into page 34, I wonder what Unconsolidated Joint Ventures are?  Apparently they add 198 to the total units.

Also, they are looking at building out another 712 Sheraton units and another 433 Westin units somewhere.  I think WKORV-NN will add about 300, IIRC...  

Very interesting.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 12, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I don't think this is anywhere near that complicated.
> If you look on svo villa collection you see 19 different locations but if you count the locations in the staroptions chart you get 22.
> SDO
> WKV
> ...



According to the financial briefing thingie, the count of Westins, Sheratons and "unbranded" would lead us to think that phases at the same resort don't count multiple times.

The 3 missing ones are 2 St Regis' and 1 Luxury Collection.  

If you go online and search, you'll see St Regis Residences New York and St Regis Residences Aspen mentioned as having fractional ownership, and the Phoenician Residences would be the Luxury Collection one.

I don't think the other St Regis Residences count (I know of the one's in San Francisco and Dana Point, there are probably others), as they're outright ownership, and not marketed as a "residence club" (which must be timeshare sales-speak for high-end villas).


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 12, 2015)

The W in Hoboken also has outright ownership residences.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 12, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> 1) Yes, but by this reasoning, each phase of SVV/SVR would count as a different "location."
> 
> 2) Your theory isn't nearly as fun as mine.


1) I'm just sayin that the StarOption table has 22 different charts in it. 

2) I agree what are the StarOptions needed for the St Regis


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2015)

I believe Steve is correct.
Westin Napa Versasa also has ownership - as do others, but that is not what is being counted.  N=22 SVO resorts - these others are not SVO resorts. Based on Steve's count - plus what SVO stated in their press announcement - "Develop and operate SVO’s 22 timeshare resorts…"
As a bullet-point (in Corp-speak) this means what it states - 22 resorts - as in the currently possessive (the 's after SVO)… *SVO's 22 timeshare resorts*

Straight-forward really.

WSJ has 3 separate resorts - VGV, BV, and CV - at the same location.  They are separate entities with distinct HOAs (and CCRs).  By the way the SVO announcement reads (to me) - they are counting SVO resorts. That would make 3 resorts for WSJ.  Not sure why/how it would be considered one resort… (one location - yes…)


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 12, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> 2) I agree what are the StarOptions needed for the St Regis



I suspect they're on SW's balance sheet now (to be slld/transferred in the spin off), managed by SVO but are not part of SVN, so no trading via SO's...


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 12, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Also, they are looking at building out another 712 Sheraton units and another 433 Westin units somewhere.  I think WKORV-NN will add about 300, IIRC...




They are still building WDW.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 12, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> I believe Steve is correct.
> Westin Napa Versasa also has ownership - as do others, but that is not what is being counted.  N=22 SVO resorts - these others are not SVO resorts. Based on Steve's count - plus what SVO stated in their press announcement - "Develop and operate SVO’s 22 timeshare resorts…"
> As a bullet-point (in Corp-speak) this means what it states - 22 resorts - as in the currently possessive (the 's after SVO)… *SVO's 22 timeshare resorts*
> 
> ...



The sheet shows the 22 resorts are made up of 7 Sheratons, 10 Westins, 2 St Regis, 1 Luxury Collection and 2 Unbranded.  And there's a 23rd marked as a joint venture...

SDO, SMV, SSR, SPGA, SVR, SVV, SBP accounts for 7 Sheratons

WKV, WDW, WMH, WRF, WKORV, WKORVN, WPORV, WLR, WSJ accounts for 9 Westins (the sheet says 1 of the 10 is not in operations or sales, so I speculate the 10th is WKORVNN)

LT, VBC, HRA -- not sure how they fit unless that's the 2 unbranded plus the JV they list as a 23rd resort?


----------



## Jay_Y (Feb 12, 2015)

Take this with a grain of salt, but Starwood tweeted that their intent is to "maintain all of the programming and benefits that are currently enjoyed by our owners. We have no plans to make changes at this time."


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2015)

what sheet?  sorry, I have not read the entire thread, but did read info SVO provided.
It states SVO resorts in their press statement… the St Regis or LC are not SVO resorts.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 12, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> what sheet?  sorry, I have not read the entire thread, but did read info SVO provided.
> It states SVO resorts in their press statement… the St Regis or LC are not SVO resorts.



Last page of this:

https://starwood.q4web.com/files/do...014/Q4/2014-4Q-HOT-Earnings-Release-Final.pdf


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 12, 2015)

If someone wants to play detective, the clues we have are:

The JV resort has 198 units.

The Luxury Collection resort has 6 units.

The two Unbranded resorts have a total of 99 units.

The two St Regis resorts have a total of 56 units.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 12, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> The sheet shows the 22 resorts are made up of 7 Sheratons, 10 Westins, 2 St Regis, 1 Luxury Collection and 2 Unbranded.  And there's a 23rd marked as a joint venture...
> 
> SDO, SMV, SSR, SPGA, SVR, SVV, SBP accounts for 7 Sheratons
> 
> ...



I'm almost positive Harborside is an unconsolidated JV with the owners of Atlantis, so it's probably the JV one. I agree that LT and VBC are probably the unbranded choices, so I think you have the list correct.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think the Phoenician is the Luxury Collection as mentioned above. 


> Presenting yet another alternative for enjoying The Phoenician’s all-encompassing luxury resort experience is The Phoenician Residences, a Starwood Vacation Ownership residence club. Through a $5 million renovation, the property’s villa complex has been transformed into a fractional ownership community.
> 
> The seven-unit complex offers unique two- and three-bedroom floor plans ranging from 1,400 to 2,400 square feet. Select features include:
> •Rich hardwood floors
> ...


http://www.thephoenician.com/vacation-ownership/

This lists 7 units, but maybe they're keeping one as a model or something...


----------



## AbelowDS (Feb 12, 2015)

Please be patient with me?   I just need a step wayyyyyy backwards.

Own 4 Sheraton timeshares bought through resale.  Can they really take a weeks based system, which is what we all purchased, and turn it into a points based system?    

And if it's voluntary to switch from weeks to points, what's the benefit downside to doing that?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2015)

AbelowDS said:


> Please be patient with me?   I just need a step wayyyyyy backwards.
> 
> Own 4 Sheraton timeshares bought through resale.  Can they really take a weeks based system, which is what we all purchased, and turn it into a points based system?
> 
> ...



No ones ownership will change - unless they want it to change.  My guess is that "IF" they offer you the option to convert to points, it will cost you BIG $$$$$$.

If you don't convert, nothing will change with your deeded weeks - they can't change anything that's on your deed.

By the way - almost everything in this thread is pure speculation, because Starwood has not published the details yet...


----------



## Negma (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my letter today. I hope they have budget for a communication person. 

I also received a letter informing me my SVV Staroptions are increasing starting in 2015. My resale 76,000 two bedroom options are going to 81,000. Title of e-mail, "more Staroptions more flexibility".  

Conversion to points remains the same.

I am an optimist. I am hoping this is an overall positive as we have loved our timeshare vacations, I like the idea of more locations. We'll see.


----------



## applekor (Feb 13, 2015)

I got same e mail about my star options at VBC going from 76000 to 81000.  The thing that I found interesting is that they are doing away with the gold select season and making the whole year platinum..


----------



## vistana101 (Feb 13, 2015)

applekor said:


> I got same e mail about my star options at VBC going from 76000 to 81000.  The thing that I found interesting is that they are doing away with the gold select season and making the whole year platinum..



Makes sense as the new points program supposedly does away with seasons as well. So then does everyone automatically get pushed up to 81,000 star options, no matter what season, even though owners originally paid more/less for a specific season?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 13, 2015)

vistana101 said:


> Makes sense as the new points program supposedly does away with seasons as well. So then does everyone automatically get pushed up to 81,000 star options, no matter what season, even though owners originally paid more/less for a specific season?



If this holds true - this screws the people who originally paid a premium for a better season from SVO. Not sure how SVO gets away with this?
Maybe the argument is that neither has value… which would be great to flip around during a Sales Update...


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 13, 2015)

The interesting part is while they gave out 1 season StarOptions to Orlando and Jensen Beach owners starting from 2015, on their SVN SO chart it is still showing 2 seasons. It means you get pocket change if you were to now book into a lower season, is that right?


----------



## Sicnarf (Feb 14, 2015)

I think SVO will continue to have seasons in resorts where it makes sense. WSJ-CV is sold by season even though it is sold under the new points systems.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 16, 2015)

Negma said:


> ...
> I also received a letter informing me my SVV Staroptions are increasing starting in 2015. My resale 76,000 two bedroom options are going to 81,000. Title of e-mail, "more Staroptions more flexibility".  ....





applekor said:


> I got same e mail about my star options at VBC going from 76000 to 81000.  The thing that I found interesting is that they are doing away with the gold select season and making the whole year platinum..





Sicnarf said:


> I think SVO will continue to have seasons in resorts where it makes sense. WSJ-CV is sold by season even though it is sold under the new points systems.



I think it would be disastrous for Starwood to do away with high and low seasons for StarOptions. How would that work at a highly seasonal resort  such as SBP? Who would pay peak-season StarOptions for January at Myrtle Beach? 

Even eliminating seasons at a less seasonal resort seems quite unfair to people who bought high season. Yet, Applekor mentions this is happening at VBC. This really deserves its own thread. Can a moderator create one?


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 16, 2015)

You can create a thread. Top left new thread button.

I think what is happening is not that low and high seasons are done away with but instead you buy points and points will book more or less time or a smaller or bigger Unit depending on season. 

Look at how coral Vista is sold. That is a precursor to this 5 property point pool model.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 16, 2015)

I may have miss part of this issue if it was discussed earlier but what happens to a floating week??  I have a 2 BR - SBP - bought resale - Gold Plus season.  I was able to schedule 12 months out to request a week in my season.  Will this all go away or as mentioned in other posts "nothing will change unless you want it to".


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> I may have miss part of this issue if it was discussed earlier but what happens to a floating week??  I have a 2 BR - SBP - bought resale - Gold Plus season.  I was able to schedule 12 months out to request a week in my season.  Will this all go away or as mentioned in other posts "nothing will change unless you want it to".



Starwood cannot change anything that's on your deed.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 16, 2015)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Sicnarf (Feb 16, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> You can create a thread. Top left new thread button.
> 
> I think what is happening is not that low and high seasons are done away with but instead you buy points and points will book more or less time or a smaller or bigger Unit depending on season.
> 
> Look at how coral Vista is sold. That is a precursor to this 5 property point pool model.



Note that with Coral Vista, the season also dictates how far in advance you can reserve a unit.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 16, 2015)

Sicnarf said:


> Note that with Coral Vista, the season also dictates how far in advance you can reserve a unit.



Hmm, interesting -- so I assume if you are a "high season" points owner you get priority to book over a "low season" points owner then?  How much time is the difference?


----------



## Sicnarf (Feb 16, 2015)

YYJMSP said:


> Hmm, interesting -- so I assume if you are a "high season" points owner you get priority to book over a "low season" points owner then?  How much time is the difference?



So you can book 9-12 months within your season and 0-8 months outside you season just like your home resort and SO bookings.  I've never asked if a premium season owner can reserved 9-12 months ahead a non-premium dates.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 16, 2015)

The process for using HomeResort points is essentially the same as StarOption points - they just changed their name. Reserve in your season starting at 12months, and outside at 8months.  They do allow for partial weeks at 8-12months - so that is different.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 17, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> The process for using HomeResort points is essentially the same as StarOption points - they just changed their name. Reserve in your season starting at 12months, and outside at 8months.  They do allow for partial weeks at 8-12months - so that is different.



I thought as of last year you could do less than a week staroptions reservations. 

Anyway, others may have said this already, I don't think this new points system is really different from the previous Staroptions in the way they will be used. Just the source of where those Staroptions come from. Instead of having an underlying unit week somewhere at a specific resort, the options simply come from the 5 resort pool and are from a trust of ALL the unit weeks owned in the trust. They have become fungible instead of being tied to a specific unit week. No more, no less. Similar to the way that old Wyndham points and new Wyndham points work. They work the same once Home Resort Reservation period ends, it doesn't matter how many you have of each kind, you can combine to reserve what you want. I believe these Staroptions will work the same way.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 17, 2015)

You used to have to wait until 90 days to book less than 7 days.  It changed to 8 months out last year.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 17, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> I thought as of last year you could do less than a week staroptions reservations.
> 
> Anyway, others may have said this already, I don't think this new points system is really different from the previous Staroptions in the way they will be used. Just the source of where those Staroptions come from. Instead of having an underlying unit week somewhere at a specific resort, the options simply come from the 5 resort pool and are from a trust of ALL the unit weeks owned in the trust. They have become fungible instead of being tied to a specific unit week. No more, no less. Similar to the way that old Wyndham points and new Wyndham points work. They work the same once Home Resort Reservation period ends, it doesn't matter how many you have of each kind, you can combine to reserve what you want. I believe these Staroptions will work the same way.


Yep.  Can you imagine everyone's headaches of coding two different star options charts. 

Just like WSJ CV the point use is likely to be the same. 

I guess this just devalued the non retried SDO plat weeks. Most of that resort, like Orlando is 81k SO 2 bed pricing.


----------



## hunkyleebo (May 29, 2015)

*Hotel Conversions*

As they bring hotels into the system will they renovate them to have villa style accommodations?  Is there precedent for this?


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2015)

hunkyleebo said:


> As they bring hotels into the system will they renovate them to have villa style accommodations?  Is there precedent for this?



Yes - At WSJ they converted hotel units to TS units.


----------



## okwiater (May 29, 2015)

They have also strongly implied that the hotel inventory at Steamboat Springs and Sheraton Kauai will be converted to TS. The February press release stated that those properties will be transferred from Starwood Hotels to Starwood Vacation Ownership, and that there will be "additional anticipated inventory" there.


----------

